# LIDL-Angel



## DonGiovanno (26. März 2008)

Ich bin Anfänger beim Angeln und wollte fragen, ob es sinnnvoll ist als Anfänger eine der Angeln von LIDL zukaufen(es wäre meiner dritte, zwei Angeln hab ich von einem Nachbarn bekommen, die sind aber schon Jahrzehnte alt und die bräuchten sowieso eine neue Schnur und ganz neue Ausrüstung). Dazu frage ich mich noch, ob man lieber eine der Teleskopangeln oder die Multi-X-Angel kaufen sollte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Auf was für Fisch soll es den gehen und wo wäre dein Budget ausgereitz für Rute und Rolle?


----------



## Carp-pike (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

ist eig. nicht so sinnvoll lass die aldi ruten und rollen 
Am besten ist es du gehst in einen Angelgeschäft und infomierst dich erst mal 
uber ruten rollen ect.


----------



## DonGiovanno (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Naja,
zuviel Geld würde ich nciht so gerne für meine erste Angel ausgeben, da ich noch zur Schule gehe und ich auch erstmal ausprobieren möchte, ob Angeln was für mich ist. Es sollte auf Barsche und Hechte gehen, dazu gehe reise ich einmal im Jahr nach Südschweden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Das Problem was ich sehe ist nicht die Rute sondern die Role, die wird nicht der Bringer sein, Kumpel hat sich letztes Jahr eine Telerute dort gekauft und die Rolle war unter aller Kanone, die Rute hingegen tut ihre Dienste hervorragend.


----------



## Carp-pike (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Ja aldi ist eig immer Besch****... eiden
guck dich nach einer schönen Spinrute um 
Die hier! Berkley Cherrywood für 25€ Ist Eig Verträglich
Mama oder papa können ja was drauflegen 
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s159.pdf !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Moin!

Es wurde schon viel darüber geschrieben,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121928&highlight=Lidl
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58591&highlight=Lidl
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98091&highlight=Lidl

Meiner Meinung nach kann Dir fast jeder Gerätehändler eine Rute/Rolle Kombination
für annähernd das gleiche Geld verkaufen. Die Qualität wird dann mindestens gleichwertig wenn
nicht besser sein.
Und einer der mir wichtigsten Aspekte, wenn das Teil dann kaputt gehen sollte kannst
Du zu einem Fachmann gehen und nicht zu einer Damen bzw einem Herren der gerade
Milchtüten in ein Regal räumt.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Also ich würde dir auch raten, dass du zum Angelhändler gehen solltest. Er hat bestimmt auch eine Rolle + Rute, die nicht so viel teurer als das Lidl-Set ist und kann dir noch die passende Schnur draufmachen. Bekommste bestimmt auch paar Euro Rabatt 
Gerade wenn du erst rausfinden willst, ob angeln etwas für dich ist, solltest du auch eine Rolle haben, mit der das Angeln auch Spaß macht.
Stell dir vor du machst ein paar Würfe mit dem Lidl-Set ... und dann ist die Rolle schon kaputt und deine Lust auf Angeln wahrscheinlich auch. Wäre schade drum, denn Angeln fetzt :vik:

Also denne ... auch viel Glück in Schweden


----------



## DonGiovanno (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Danke für die comments, werde mich mal in der nächsten Zeit aufmachen und die Angelgeschäfte in meiner Umgebung unsicher machen.


----------



## Jens0883 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Wo bekommt ihr für 20 Euro ne Rute+Rolle? Die Sache ist doch die, dass Lidl tausende Ruten kauft und sie deshalb billiger an den Mann bringen kann.


----------



## Carp-pike (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Ja Wobei an Lidl,aldi & co  Die Quali. leidet 
ich habe auch mit einer lidl rute angefangen und die ruten Waren WIRKLICH unter aller sau
die rolle Hat wenigstens ein halbes jahr gehalten..
habe die rute Noch im keller kann sie dir gerne schicken 
soll er sich lieber etwas gescheites kaufen statt 3 mal blechen


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt ihr für 20 Euro ne Rute+Rolle?



Letztens in Erfurt auf der "Reiten-Fischen-Jagen-Messe" gesehen. Sogar mit Pose, Vorfach, Blei, Schnur. |supergri

Davon abgesehen ... ne 12 Euro Rute und für vllt. 20 Euro noch ne Rolle, die halbwegs was taugen, bekomme ich bei meinem Angelhändler auch.

Mag ja sein, dass das Lidl-Zeug billiger ist, aber die Rollen finde ich persönlich schlecht. Damit würde ich nicht zum Angeln gehen, da ich kein Vertrauen in sie hätte.

mfg


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Selbst mein kleiner Höcker um die Ecke hat Balzer und Spro Sets fürn Zwanziger.
Die Teile sind bestimmt gleichwertig mit dem Lidl-Stuff und! wenn Dir was kaputt gehen
sollte drückt er Dir ne neue in die Hand und muss die nicht erstmal wegschicken 

Meine ersten 20-30€ (nagut da ware es noch 40-60Mark) Silstar, Cormoran 
oder wie auch immer Sets, kreisen heute noch in unserer Jugendgruppe und
die Jungs haben viel Spaß dran.

sowas z.B. hat fast jeder Händler in seinen Regalen und bei meiner ersten
Taschengeldversenkstelle gabs die erste Schnurfüllung immer gratis.
http://www.knicklicht.com/product_i....html/XTCsid/2efa96a4dd518cfc9e90fcacba296c4d

Das reicht dicke um die ersten Erfahrungen beim Köderfisch- 
oder Wurmbaden zu sammeln. Steigern kann man sich danach immer noch.


----------



## Carp-pike (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

dEmOhAmStE3d  Rischtiiig!


----------



## Carp-pike (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Die Chairs ect  sind hingegen echt klasse 
hab mir ein bedchair für 25 euro vor paar jahren gekauft
Den Nehm ich Bis heute noch mit!!
Werde ich mir wieder holen! 
Bloß bei gewissen dingen sollte man die pfoten lassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

Bei dem Lidl-Zeugs muss man ja in letzter Zeit auch aufpassen das nicht eventuell noch eine übrig gebliebene Minicamera vom Mitarbweiterbespitzeln dran hängt. |rolleyes

Ich kann jedem bloß empfehlen sein Angelgerät beim Fachhändler, ob nun vor Ort oder Versand, zu kaufen.
Und Angebote bekommt man dort auch immer wieder.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2008)

*AW: LIDL-Angel*

hier gehts weiter,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123613


----------

